# school in south france



## yash (Sep 10, 2008)

hi am yash frm ireland 
hey can anyone here help me to find a culinary college in south of france which is not realle expensive as am an international student in ireland and want to move to france to continue my study there
thank will wait for some positive answer


----------



## marypoppins (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi yash,
You originally from india? Guessing from your name 
So any luck with finding a school in south france...what do u exactly want to do?


----------



## yash (Sep 10, 2008)

hello...
well nah am not from india am from mauritius...but currently studying in ireland...want to move to france .....so do ya have any ideas about the school of culinary art in france ......except le cordon blue and institute de paul baucuse...
cheers man


----------



## marypoppins (Sep 24, 2007)

well...so u wanna do french cruisine...i believe...neah..sorry..i dont know much abt tht..i am a pastry chef...so....


----------



## yash (Sep 10, 2008)

yes man ...wanna do french cuisine....so no prob man..thank you anyway
cheers dude:smiles:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

As Mauritius has ties to France, perhaps your embassy/consulate could help?


----------

